# First Con, looking for friends



## DreyaCira (Oct 2, 2019)

Heyo! I just got into the furry fandom this year, and I've bought myself a ticket to Furpocalypse. I'm really excited to go, and also nervous for several reasons. I don't have a single furry friend, I just haven't met any friends who are furries. I'm also an older adult, aged 30, and I know most furries are a lot younger, so I'm worried I won't fit in. Finally, I'm in the process of creating a fursuit to wear during one of the con days, probably Saturday. I don't have a handler, I'm just hoping there will be enough other people that I won't have to worry about something bad happening to me.

Anyway, I'm hoping to meet some people there, but I would love to hear from anyone who plans to be there! Anything I should know about Furpocalypse in particular? Any advice for a first-time fursuiter at her first convention without a handler or any friends? Anyone planning to go and willing to meet up/allow me to tag along with their group? Thanks!


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 3, 2019)

DreyaCira said:


> Heyo! I just got into the furry fandom this year, and I've bought myself a ticket to Furpocalypse. I'm really excited to go, and also nervous for several reasons. I don't have a single furry friend, I just haven't met any friends who are furries. I'm also an older adult, aged 30, and I know most furries are a lot younger, so I'm worried I won't fit in. Finally, I'm in the process of creating a fursuit to wear during one of the con days, probably Saturday. I don't have a handler, I'm just hoping there will be enough other people that I won't have to worry about something bad happening to me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping to meet some people there, but I would love to hear from anyone who plans to be there! Anything I should know about Furpocalypse in particular? Any advice for a first-time fursuiter at her first convention without a handler or any friends? Anyone planning to go and willing to meet up/allow me to tag along with their group? Thanks!


I’m super new too and I so wish I could be there but I’m all the way down in Texas! I can’t get off work for that event and I also don’t have a fursuit yet. I’ll be your friend but I don’t know how much help I’ll be being so far away and even newer than you


----------



## DreyaCira (Oct 3, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> I’m super new too and I so wish I could be there but I’m all the way down in Texas! I can’t get off work for that event and I also don’t have a fursuit yet. I’ll be your friend but I don’t know how much help I’ll be being so far away and even newer than you



Ah yes, Texas, land of the Eternal Heat. I'm actually from Texas originally and all my family live there, so maybe I'll go to a Texas convention some time and we can meet up then!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 3, 2019)

Look at your schedule to see what panels are available.  Pick out what you want to go to ahead of time.  If you are going to commisison any art, go to the dealer den as early as you can to get the artist you want.  You will probably get your art at the con then.  If you are going to be in the fursuit parade, don't wear yourself out fursuiting before it starts.  When you are in the headless lounge, ask if anyone has any friends who could be your handler.  Talk to people.  See if any groups are going to go eat somewhere and ask to join if you aren't outright invited.  Don't be too shy about meeting people.  If you do find someone you like, exchange information for later.  You aren't that old.  I'm 64 and fit in just fine.  Give and receive hugs, but ask first before hugging.  Don't be afraid to say no if someone suggests something that makes you uncomfortable.  Being safe is much more preferable to "fitting in".


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 3, 2019)

DreyaCira said:


> Ah yes, Texas, land of the Eternal Heat. I'm actually from Texas originally and all my family live there, so maybe I'll go to a Texas convention some time and we can meet up then!


Woohoo! Sounds great! Ohh and no worries on age. I’m 32 myself and just now getting started.


----------



## Ace412 (Oct 3, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Look at your schedule to see what panels are available.  Pick out what you want to go to ahead of time.  If you are going to commisison any art, go to the dealer den as early as you can to get the artist you want.  You will probably get your art at the con then.  If you are going to be in the fursuit parade, don't wear yourself out fursuiting before it starts.  When you are in the headless lounge, ask if anyone has any friends who could be your handler.  Talk to people.  See if any groups are going to go eat somewhere and ask to join if you aren't outright invited.  Don't be too shy about meeting people.  If you do find someone you like, exchange information for later.  You aren't that old.  I'm 64 and fit in just fine.  Give and receive hugs, but ask first before hugging.  Don't be afraid to say no if someone suggests something that makes you uncomfortable.  Being safe is much more preferable to "fitting in".


Thanks for all your help Keefur! You rock!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 3, 2019)

I am president of a con and have given panels on "Your first Fur Con" many times.


----------



## DreyaCira (Oct 4, 2019)

Keefur said:


> Look at your schedule to see what panels are available.  Pick out what you want to go to ahead of time.  If you are going to commisison any art, go to the dealer den as early as you can to get the artist you want.  You will probably get your art at the con then.  If you are going to be in the fursuit parade, don't wear yourself out fursuiting before it starts.  When you are in the headless lounge, ask if anyone has any friends who could be your handler.  Talk to people.  See if any groups are going to go eat somewhere and ask to join if you aren't outright invited.  Don't be too shy about meeting people.  If you do find someone you like, exchange information for later.  You aren't that old.  I'm 64 and fit in just fine.  Give and receive hugs, but ask first before hugging.  Don't be afraid to say no if someone suggests something that makes you uncomfortable.  Being safe is much more preferable to "fitting in".



Thanks for all the advice! Unfortunately I don't think most of it applies for me personally. I wasn't planning to go to any panels or commission art, and definitely didn't want to be in the fursuit parade! I'm a pretty shy person and I don't actually like hugs. I know people might ask for them so I'll try my best to tolerate it. My plan was to just wander around, people/fursuit watch and try to learn how to fursuit in a fursuit-positive environment where people won't look at me too closely. I have a lot of hurdles to jump over it seems. It is nice to hear that you fit in as an older fur! That does make me feel better. Thanks again!


----------



## DreyaCira (Oct 4, 2019)

Ace412 said:


> Woohoo! Sounds great! Ohh and no worries on age. I’m 32 myself and just now getting started.



Awesome! I'll hit you up if I decide to hit up a Texas con.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 4, 2019)

DreyaCira said:


> Thanks for all the advice! Unfortunately I don't think most of it applies for me personally. I wasn't planning to go to any panels or commission art, and definitely didn't want to be in the fursuit parade! I'm a pretty shy person and I don't actually like hugs. I know people might ask for them so I'll try my best to tolerate it. My plan was to just wander around, people/fursuit watch and try to learn how to fursuit in a fursuit-positive environment where people won't look at me too closely. I have a lot of hurdles to jump over it seems. It is nice to hear that you fit in as an older fur! That does make me feel better. Thanks again!


You will find that many people will probably request hugs, just so you know.  You might want to check the panels before you say you aren't going to any.  I know that at Fangcon, we will have panels on how to be a better fursuiter.


----------



## DreyaCira (Oct 5, 2019)

Keefur said:


> You will find that many people will probably request hugs, just so you know.  You might want to check the panels before you say you aren't going to any.  I know that at Fangcon, we will have panels on how to be a better fursuiter.



Yeah they just posted the panel schedule. I'm just not really interested in sitting through panels, I've been to other types of cons and they're typically not my thing. But I won't rule them out completely! Also, finding people to talk to in the headless lounge sounds like a good option.


----------

